# Could This Be The 600 HP Jaguar F-Type SVR



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Over the last few months, Jaguar's been dropping hint after hint regarding an upcoming, ultra-hot version of the F-Type. Under works at Special Vehicle Operations, the F-Type SVR is going to be one of the most exciting things to come out of Britain in a very long time. With the stunning shape of the F-Type serving as its base, the F-Type SVR is likely to employ the same 5.0-liter supercharged V8 engine found in the F-Type R. However, according to rumors, this engine will be uprated from its current 543 hp output to offer approximately 600 hp.








Eager to move things along, this pair of renderings from French designers Virtuel Car have taken the stock F-Type and added new bumpers, a new front end with a pronounced splitter and a big fixed wing attached to the rear. Throw in a rear diffuser, new wheels and enhanced brakes, and you're starting to get the picture of what Jaguar's most powerful and exciting vehicle could look like. Is this as good as the F-Type SVR will get? We can't wait to see what Jaguar has in store.









source www.virtuel-car.fr


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Looks the part and no doubt will shift, but that paint colour is horrible!


----------

